# Houston, TX - BLIND Senior Dumped



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

Apparently too old and sick to care for. 

*Christian is a 12-YEAR OLD BLIND GERMAN SHEPHERD who is high Heartworm positive. He is also showing signs of hip problems. Sadly, he is an owner surrender (owner could no longer care for him), and this is a VERY high-kill shelter (the BARC animal control facility in Houston). 

Obviously, Christian doesn't have a lot of hope of being adopted before his time is up. Please... is there anyone out there who could offer Christian the happy, comfortable, loving home that he deserves? The shelter says that he has a fantastic temperament. He needs an adopter or rescuer right away!

**A1034166 CHRISTIAN

**BARC (Bureau of Animal Regulation and Care)
3200 Carr
Houston, TX 77026
(713) 229-7300
Monday - closed
Tuesday & Wednesday 11:30am - 5:30pm
Thursday 11:30-7pm
Friday 11:30 - 5:50
Saturday 12 -6
Sunday 12 - 4*
*









*


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That poor guy- heartbreaking.


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

((((HUG)))) for the sweet old senior boy


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

More :hugs: for that poor sweet boy - how confused he must be at losing his home and family. So many get abandoned when they are old and sick, it is just unconscionable. Christian, my heart goes out to you.....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG!! That is awful!! Poor guy!!! I wish I could drive to TX right now and get him.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I could NEVER do that to my dog. She's 13 and I love her more and more each day. I'm with you, I wish I were closer. Poor boy deserves an ending better than this.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I couldn't find Christian listed at this shelter - I hope he has been adopted or rescued rather than PTS .......he looked so bewildered in his pic.
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

